# Sandstrand / Einstieg in den Schwimmteich, so ist es "richtig"!



## martin karstens (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Habe gestern die Zeitschrift "Der Schwimmteich" Ausgabe 1/2008 in die Hände bekommen. Dort ist ein Versuch von 2 Dipl.Ing. an der Uni Hannover gemacht worden welche Art von Ein- bzw. Ausstieg an öffentlichen Schwimmteichen am geeignesten sind. Sehr interessant!
Hier erweist sich das Rundkorn 2-16mm am geeignesten. Steigungswinkel 1:10 wird empfohlen. Auch Rundkorn 8-16mm ist akzeptabel. Rundkorn 2-8mm hat zuviele Verlagerungen, wird nicht empfohlen.
Um den Steigungswinkel zu erhöhen wurden Rasengitterelemente aus Kunststoff (Parkplatzbau, Böschungssicherung) getestet, auch mit Rundkies 2-16mm. Hier wurden gute Ergebnisse erzielt. So bis einem Steigungswinkel von 1:5. Auch die Begehbarkeit wurde posetiv bewertet!
Das wird als gute Lösung angesehen und soll weiter optimiert werden.
Hoffe manche können mit der Info was anfangen.
Lieben Gruß
Martin


----------

